# Tasty Lady's



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

OK, I'm throwing out the challenge. Since the Ladyfish are in thick, how many of you out there eat them? It seems like no one really has any ideas on how to prepare them, beside putting them on a 10/0 hook and using them for sharks. Anyone up for some culinary experimentation and sharing if we can figure out a way to eat them? I'm going to go kill a couple and put them on ice with the wife and see what I can come up with. Anyone for smoked ladyfish dip? :thumbup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Ugh. They are mushy and bony as a damn snake. If I was Tom Hanks on an island and I caught one, I would use it to catch crabs or some other fish.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I *DO NOT* accept this challenge! But I would love to hear the outcome if someone does.


----------



## JAnderson (Feb 16, 2012)

Remove the scales and cut it like a regular fillet, and then use a spoon to scrape the meat out, the bones will stay attached to the skin or the rest of the fish. Get about 1 cup of meat, add 1 egg, 1/4 cup chopped onion, and Italian breadcrumbs as needed to thicken. Form into fish cakes about 1/2 to 3/4in thick and fry them in a deep fryer or in a pan with some olive oil... delicious.

I have two quart bags full of meat in my freezer right now if anyone wants to try some.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I was told the japanese pressure cook them and eat bones and meat together like done when canning tuna.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Not Me!*

I respectfully decline.:notworthy:

I have a fish ID book that includes table fair. The book states that Lady fish....No table fair at all and the book has tried them all.


----------



## JAnderson (Feb 16, 2012)

OP-FOR said:


> I respectfully decline.:notworthy:
> 
> I have a fish ID book that includes table fair. The book states that Lady fish....No table fair at all and the book has tried them all.


No Balls! :jester:

I once read in a book that the entire universe was filled with invisible mediums called ethers through which heat, sound, and light pass... and I'm pretty sure that isn't the case.

I have a challenge for everyone. Next time you catch a pretty lady, take her home and try something crazy. :thumbup: Make soup, tacos, cakes, the more creative the better. Lets go Iron Chef on this thing! The meat is pretty good once you get it away from the bones. Heck, if you want I'll even make a video on how to remove the meat so that the bones are left behind.


----------



## Rockntroll (Oct 2, 2007)

Thai's steam and scrape meat off bones to make fish cakes


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

In the old days, we would filet, and put rock salt on them, use them for bait on a head boat.


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

JAnderson, I have a feeling its going to be you and me on this one, I'm up for the Iron Chef approach. The wife is on board, I think she found some obscure recipie that we're going to try with the next lady's we get. I'm going to smoke some too and try your fish cake recipie. Heck, I was a Marine in a previous life and I've eaten some pretty bad chow. If nothing else works, we'll just deep fry it and cover it in tobasco sauce, that always worked for MRE's!!


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

How's the Ladyfish Edibility Experiment going?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:filet and skin them...add blackening season and get a cast iron skillet super hot! add melted butter on filets and drop in hot skillet...turn once after about 2 minutes...

then throw fish and skillet away, go to Patti's and get some Basa filets, repeat above process...:thumbsup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Ultralite said:


> :thumbsup:filet and skin them...add blackening season and get a cast iron skillet super hot! add melted butter on filets and drop in hot skillet...turn once after about 2 minutes...
> 
> then throw fish and skillet away, go to Patti's and get some Basa filets, repeat above process...:thumbsup:


Dang Mike you beat me to it! Haha!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Tasty Ladies*

I was going to suggest the 'brick' method for preparing Lady fish.

You put the Lady fish into a large pot with Cajun Seasonings and one brick.

Boil until the brick gets tender, throw away the 'soup' and eat the brick! :thumbsup: JMHO C2


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Actually I haven't been able to get back over there to fish again. Been busy at work and summer is one of our really busy times for travel. Not to mention I've been losing my mind watching the Stanley Cup Finals....


----------

